# Intermediate F2L



## LiCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm relatively new to speedsolving (I haven't memorized Fridrich yet), but I realized that only 10 algorithms of the 42 usual ones were needed. It requires pairing edge and corner pairs intuitively. I'll post the video.





I hope you enjoy it! Like, Comment, and Subscribe if you have the spare time!


----------



## kelsar (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm trying to improve my intuitive and rotationless F2L. I've some issue (among others) in cases when a pair edge-corner is close to their proper slot but with moves F/F' or B/B' or cube rotation y/y'. I want to use only U/U', R/R', L/L', d/d' with minimal number of rotations. What should I choose in these situations?

--
3x3 : 31,80s


----------



## TDM (Aug 20, 2015)

kelsar said:


> I'm trying to improve my intuitive and rotationless F2L. I've some issue (among others) in cases when a pair edge-corner is close to their proper slot but with moves F/F' or B/B' or cube rotation y/y'. I want to use only U/U', R/R', L/L', d/d' with minimal number of rotations. What should I choose in these situations?
> 
> --
> 3x3 : 31,80s


I don't think rotationless F2L is faster than normal F2L. Rotating is better in CFOP. If you want to do rotationless F2L, the best thing to do would be to switch to ZZ.


----------

